# in questo caso scelgo l'uomo



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2013)

* 
con la speranza che non si tratti di sciagurata strumentalizzazione





Caterina vive grazie ai test su animali
 Ma viene minacciata di morte online
Una 25enne di Bologna soffre di malattie genetiche rare e posta una foto dove ringrazia la comunità scientifica che effettua sperimentazioni anche su animali. Ma finisce nel mirino degli animalisti estremisti
Era meglio se morivi così avremmo salvato altre vite animali". "L’essere umano si reputa più importante di un animale? Non è così. Questa Caterina dovrebbe vergognarsi di vivere grazie alla morte di esseri viventi. Schifosa". "Se per darti un anno di vita sono morti anche solo tre topi, per me potevi morire anche a due anni". Sono tre post presi a caso da una delle bacheche Facebook più calde di questa fine 2013. La destinataria di questi illuminati pareri si chiama Caterina Simonsen, è una 25enne vegetariana di Padova che studia Veterinaria a Bologna. Cos’avrà mai fatto di così grave per meritarsi tante offese e minacce di morte?
http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/cronaca/emilia-romagna/2013/notizia/


caterina-vive-grazie-ai-test-su-animali-ma-viene-minacciata-di-morte-


online_2017791.shtml


La sua "colpa" è di soffrire di quattro malattie genetiche rare e di essere ancora su questa terra grazie alla ricerca basata sulla sperimentazione animale. E per dire grazie alla comunità scientifica che le permette di svegliarsi ogni mattina e di andare a letto ogni sera, la 25enne ha postato su Facebook e su Twitter una sua foto con un respiratore sulla bocca con l’hashtag #iostoconlaricerca, #iostoconelenacattaneo, ringraziando ricercatori, Sistema Sanitario Nazionale e Agenzia del Farmaco. “Io, Caterina S. - si legge - ho 25 anni grazie alla vera ricerca, che include la sperimentazione animale. Senza la ricerca sarei morta a 9 anni. Mi avete regalato un futuro". 

Sui social niente viene postato per caso - La foto dove Caterina esprime liberamente una sua opinione personale, comincia a circolare e cominciano le invettive contro di lei, “colpevole” di vivere a discapito di un animale usato in laboratorio per testare farmaci. Purtroppo animalismo fa ancora rima con estremismo e la sua bacheca è diventata un tazebao di insulti e minacce. In totale Caterina ha contato 30 auguri di morte e 500 offese che lei ha prontamente girato (con nome e cognome) alla polizia postale. "Non capisco il perché di tanta cattiveria - spiega all’agenzia di stampa Adn Kronos - Loro non sanno chi sia io, cosa faccia io, e probabilmente sono così ingenui da non sapere che tutti i farmaci che prendono, che danno ai loro figli e che danno ai loro animali sono stati testati sugli animali". 

L'appello - Per spiegare come si vive con quattro malattie genetiche rare, la Simonsen ha postato anche eloquenti video della sua quotidianità. E lancia un appello perché non animalismo non faccia più rima con estremismo, chiedendo agli animalisti europei, alla Lav e a Michela Vittoria Brambilla di prendere le distanze dalle minacce di morte


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Dicembre 2013)

Che ipocrisia. Gli stessi che insultano oggi sono quelli che domani, messi davanti al bivio tra la  morte e la cura a colpi di farmaci perfezionati a spese di topi e scimmie, sceglieranno la seconda.


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2013)

anche se atea ho la convinzione che la priorità nell'esistenza su questa terra tocchino all'uomo , pur adorando gli animali e partecipando ad ogni forma di protesta contro inutili sofferenze e altri crimini nei loro confronti.
se la morte di alcuni di essi può servire davvero a salvare la vita di una sola persona penso che sia un sacrificio accettabile.
d'altronde, non essendo vegetariana ....ne accetto altri per nutrirmi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ;bt9421 ha detto:
			
		

> Che ipocrisia. Gli stessi che insultano oggi sono quelli che domani, messi davanti al bivio tra la  morte e la cura a colpi di farmaci perfezionati a spese di topi e scimmie, sceglieranno la seconda.


V


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla;bt9433 ha detto:
			
		

> V


ma anche z


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ;bt9421 ha detto:
			
		

> Che ipocrisia. Gli stessi che insultano oggi sono quelli che domani, messi davanti al bivio tra la morte e la cura a colpi di farmaci perfezionati a spese di topi e scimmie, sceglieranno la seconda.



concordo.


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva;bt9422 ha detto:
			
		

> anche se atea ho la convinzione *che la priorità nell'esistenza su questa terra tocchino all'uomo *, pur adorando gli animali e partecipando ad ogni forma di protesta contro inutili sofferenze e altri crimini nei loro confronti.
> *se la morte di alcuni di essi può servire davvero a salvare la vita di una sola persona penso che sia un sacrificio accettabile*.
> d'altronde, non essendo vegetariana ....ne accetto altri per nutrirmi.


no, nella maniera più assoluta... la loro vita vale quanto la nostra.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2013)

Simy;bt9437 ha detto:
			
		

> no, nella maniera più assoluta... la loro vita vale quanto la nostra.


...ma non hai appena definito ipocriti quelli che la pensano cosi?


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva;bt9438 ha detto:
			
		

> ...ma non hai appena definito ipocriti quelli che la pensano cosi?



sono ipocriti nel senso che fanno i perbenisti e poi fanno il contrario. io non mi permetterai mai di insultare quella ragazza, e capisco che lei con la sua malattia possa dire che "è salva" grazie alla sperimentazione animale. 

sul resto io continuerò a lottare perchè lo scempio della sperimentazione venga abolito


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2013)

Simy;bt9439 ha detto:
			
		

> sono ipocriti nel senso che fanno i perbenisti e poi fanno il contrario. io non mi permetterai mai di insultare quella ragazza, e capisco che lei con la sua malattia possa dire che "è salva" grazie alla sperimentazione animale.
> 
> sul resto io continuerò a lottare perchè lo scempio della sperimentazione venga abolito


 anch'io, per tutte quelleinutili e peril dolore evitabile.
ma se necessario davvero e serve a salvare vite umane non escludo l'uso di animali nella ricerca.
li adoro ma confermo che prima vengono gli uomini e se penso ad un bambino malato non ho davvero dubbi


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva;bt9440 ha detto:
			
		

> anch'io, per tutte quelleinutili e peril dolore evitabile.
> ma se necessario davvero e serve a salvare vite umane non escludo l'uso di animali nella ricerca.
> li adoro ma confermo che prima vengono gli uomini e se penso ad un bambino malato non ho davvero dubbi


per me no.

Molte persone pensano che la sperimentazione animale sia necessaria per un progresso scientifico atto a salvare vite umane. Questo perché, spesso, gli stessi vivisettori fanno leva sull’emotività umana ponendo domande del tipo: “Preferite salvare un animale o un bambino?”.  Ma questo non è assolutamente vero. La vivisezione, oltre a recare enormi sofferenze agli animali, non porta nessun beneficio all’uomo. È* inattendibile* perché nessuna specie animale può costituire il modello sperimentale per nessun’altra perché ognuna reagisce sempre in modo totalmente diverso dalle altre. È* controproducente* perché può ritardare scoperte importanti e mette in commercio sostanze che sono risultate innocue durante le prove sugli animali in laboratorio ma che possono rivelarsi tossiche per l’uomo. Infatti, ogni anno, moltissimi farmaci e cosmetici vengono ritirati dal mercato per la comparsa di effetti collaterali, anche gravi


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2013)

c'è della verità anche in questo ma(come spesso succede) non è solo così.
è sacrosanto investire nella ricerca che riesca a non contemplare il sacrificio di esseri viventi ma ancora questo non è del tutto realizzabile in alcuni casi.


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva;bt9442 ha detto:
			
		

> c'è della verità anche in questo ma(come spesso succede) non è solo così.
> è sacrosanto investire nella ricerca che riesca a non contemplare il sacrificio di esseri viventi ma ancora questo non è del tutto realizzabile in alcuni casi.


io continuerò a lottare per una ricerca senza violenza


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva;bt9434 ha detto:
			
		

> ma anche z


Con il cell non mi fa rispondere al blog
Mi dava messaggio non inviato
Ora sistemo
Antipatica


----------



## Nocciola (30 Dicembre 2013)

io credo che dove possibile bisogno assolutamente evitare di sperimentare sugli animali. Dove però, e non essendo uno scienziato o un medico non posso sapere quali sono i casi, si vede necessario, come sembra in questo caso, sperimentare su cavie mi spiace ma sono a favore della vita umana. 
Se questa ragazza è salva grazie a questo ben venga, se questa era l'unica soluzione possibile.
Mi piacerebbe che le persone che l'hanno insultato avessero figli nella sua situazione e poi vediamo se la vita dei 3 topolini è ancora prioritaria per loro


----------



## Simy (30 Dicembre 2013)

leggete anche questo:

http://qn.quotidiano.net/lifestyle/2013/12/28/1002556-animali-ricercatrice-malata.shtml


----------

